
Accurate Navigation Without GPS - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/transportation/sensors/accurate-navigation-without-gps
======
Scramblejams
Clever. Was hoping for something useful for airborne drones, but in this case
if it doesn't walk, it doesn't work.

